# IBM Thinkpad T42 ( wireless function not working)



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi All,

Been a while since i been in here..........

I have a problem that isn't easy to explain but i will try

The laptop has inbuilt wireless - which will automatically find my network when i boot up. This worked fine until 2 days ago.

Now i am getting no signal and I can't even see a wireless capability in the control panel / internet options or in hardware.

Bit lost here any one can help?

Thanks 

HC


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you go to device manager and post back whats under netwrok adapters
if XP
start
control panel
system
hardware tab
device manager

any yellow ? or ! or X listed

there may be a physica lswitch(or F key) on the machine to turn wireless on/off - anychance this has been switched off
I'll need to find the manual online to see where the switch may be


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

Did as requested and there are no yellow or x's marked in the Device manager.

Everything seems to be ok

Any other suggestions would be great?

thanks


TC 

HC


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I will move to networking

can you post back what is under network adaptors in device manager 
Also is there aswitch for the wireless ? is this on?
post an ipconfig /all


------------------
Ipconfig on Vista 
Vista does not handle permissions the same as XP.
Locate the command prompt short cut in your start menu. Right click it, choose run as administrator, then try the ipconfig. 

If you want to always have the command prompt run with elevation
Right-click the command prompt icon, choose Properties
Select the Shortcut tab
Click on Advanced
Check Run as administrator 

How To Open Command Prompt From Right Click Menu:
Just hold down your Shift key and right-click anywhere on your desktop, in a folder or on a folder to open Command Prompt. The current location of Command Prompt will depend from where you open it.

------------------------


ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

Ok starting with networking....what is under network adaptors is :intel R PRO / 1000 MT mobile connection

The switch for wireless is on as far as i know. 

There is a function keyFn F5

When i hit this is says there is no wireless ( lenovo adaptors) on the system ( this doesn't seem correct as i had it running couple days ago)

I tried the ipconfig /all - it didn't work, i briefly saw a black screen but it didn't stay

Its running XP pro

Re did the ipconfig and the result is 

An internal error has occured A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Please contact Microsoft.


This is the most info i can give at present

Please let me know if there is something else i should be doing

Thanks
Additional Info - Unknown media statis code


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does not look like you have a wireless adaptor in device manager 
would expect to see something like 802.11 listed or wireless WLAN

any question marks in the device manager at all?

for ipconfig /all

you need to do the 
CMD 
first 
that should open a black window which stays open 

can you try that again


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

I have CMD open and typed in ipconfig /all.

I tried to connect using the Fn and the F5 which = the wireless

it says i don't have wireless adaptors (802.11. WAN or bluetooth) are not installed on the system


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

I am trying to answer all the questions however - i feel i am repeating my self - or prehaps there is something that i don't understand properly

Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what did you get from ipconfig /all
?


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

hi,

I have a copy of XP home - would it solve the problem if i installed this?

As in would it pick up the drivers / hardware

Just curious

TC


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your not repeating your self


> I tried the ipconfig /all - it didn't work, i briefly saw a black screen but it didn't stay


Quite often the reason the screen does not stay is because you need to put 
CMD in the command box to open the black screen

then type ipconfig /all in the black box 
and post back results

You have not answered if you can or cannot see any ? in the device manager listing


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have a copy of XP home - would it solve the problem if i installed this?
> 
> As in would it pick up the drivers / hardware


XP CD does not have the drivers - a lot of questions are posted here where people have installed from an XP CD and Audio, Video and netoworks are not working
Unless its the correct full recovery CD from the original PC


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

There are no ? in the device manager listing


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you get the black screen open 
and post back the ipconfig /all
results


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

The results of the ipconfig all are

An internal error has occured: A device attached to the system is not functioning
Please contact microsoft Support Services for further help

Additional Information : Unknown media status code

Thanks

HC


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i see from other IBM forums that this can happen if the lan is enabled 
The fix there for this Ipconfig problem was
to go into device manager
network adapters
LAN device (10/100 ) and right click and disable 


You said in an earlier post that all you had uner device manager in network adapters was this one device 
intel R PRO / 1000 MT mobile connection
correct?


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi All,


Thank you for all the help

I gave up and am using a usb wireless dongle.

It seems the in built wireless had burn out or something.

Thank you again

TC 

HC


----------

